# Solved: Facebook Account Settings is missing - cannot log out



## peacepartner (May 19, 2012)

Urgent: Something very strange is happening to my Facebook page. There is NO Account Settings link at top right corner, or anywhere else on page. Just shows my name and Home. I am unable to log out or do anything in my account. What does this mean? How do I correct? I am working from a MacAir with most recent operating system. Also tried logging on with a different computer (a PC) and having same result. (Have used both computers many times with Facebook working correctly until now.)

There is NO downward pointing triangle (or any drop down menu, icon, or link) on my screen at all. Only shows my photo, name, and home, which sends me back to homepage. Has Facebook locked me out somehow? Has anyone else encountered this? I have written FB multiple times with out response, as always.


----------



## koigi (May 20, 2012)

I would suggest using a different computer to log in to your Facebook and end the activity of all other sessions that might be active. 
Click on the downward-facing triangle next to the "Home" button ---> Account Settings ----> Security (On the left hand side) ---> Active sessions. 
From there you should see al the devices in which you have logged in to Facebook with but not yet logged out.


----------



## peacepartner (May 19, 2012)

I also tried logging on with a different computer (a PC) and having the same result. (I have used both computers - Mac ans PC - many times with Facebook working correctly until now.)

The help-desk, you, and others are telling me to click on the downward pointing triangle then following on to Account Settings. What I am reporting is that there is NO LONGER A LINK, TRIANGLE, ICON, or DROP-DOWN MENU FOR ACCOUNT SETTINGS OF ANY KIND ON MY SCREEN -- not at the top right hand corner or anywhere else on the page. Only shows my photo, my name, and the word "home", which sends me back to homepage. Has Facebook locked me out somehow? Has anyone else encountered or heard of this? I have written FB multiple times without response, as always.


----------



## peacepartner (May 19, 2012)

koigi said:


> I would suggest using a different computer to log in to your Facebook and end the activity of all other sessions that might be active.
> Click on the downward-facing triangle next to the "Home" button ---> Account Settings ----> Security (On the left hand side) ---> Active sessions.
> From there you should see al the devices in which you have logged in to Facebook with but not yet logged out.


I understand your instructions but this has not worked to resolve the problem. I had also tried logging on with a different computer (a PC) and having the same result. (I have used both computers - Mac ans PC - many times with Facebook working correctly until now.)

The help-desk, you, and others are telling me to click on the downward pointing triangle then following on to Account Settings. What I am reporting is that there is NO LONGER A LINK, TRIANGLE, ICON, or DROP-DOWN MENU FOR ACCOUNT SETTINGS OF ANY KIND ON MY SCREEN -- not at the top right hand corner or anywhere else on the page. Only shows my photo, my name, and the word "home", which sends me back to homepage. Has Facebook locked me out somehow? Has anyone else encountered or heard of this? I have written FB multiple times without response, as always.


----------



## lexinator (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi, I am having the exact same problem. My Account Settings and Logout options disappeared a couple weeks ago. I'm beginning to be quite frustrated by it. Please let me know if you have been able to fix it. Thank you!


----------



## PansyPink (Jul 13, 2012)

I have exactly the same problem! I think it might be because I have not moved across to Timeline and It's Facebooks way of limiting functionality to force people to move!


----------



## MayBee (Sep 2, 2013)

It's 2013 and I'm having the EXACT same problem. Has anyone gotten a solution?


----------

